# Extruded Tympanostomy Tubes



## dyoungberg (Jun 18, 2012)

Can someone tell me if and/or when extruded Tympanostomy tubes are considered a foreign body?  Our Dr removed extruded tubes from the external ear canal and wants me to code it as a foreign body removal and not a tube removal.  Everything I've read indicates it should be coded as 69424 (it was done in ASC) and not 69200.

Thanks!

Debbie Youngberg
CPC-A


----------



## LBlaine (Jun 29, 2012)

*Tube removal*

I believe you are correct.  If it is a tube the Dr. is removing and the patient is under general anesthesia then you should use code 69424.


----------

